# A possible plan to save rock/metal.



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

1. Since CD's are not selling and bands are touring to get their music heard. Stop downloading MP3's or using programs to download music,actually buy the CD's. Because you're the most important part of getting the music noticed again,rock/metal fans we need all the help we can get.

2. Start getting others into rock/metal,by allowing others to listen to it by giving them one of the parts of your headphones or blasting it when you're in the car at a stop.

3. Go to the concerts,if they can't tour the music doesn't get noticed.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

True man... I happen to do all of these things already though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Metal is not dying any more than jazz or classical is. It will always be around.

I've long ago given up live concerts. In the US, people stand up on their chairs in front of you, crawl over you on their way to concessions to get another beer, stumble over you again on their way back before throwing up on your shoes. Some try to talk on cell phones and are screaming into them over the music, which is just barely possible because the concerts aren't quite as Ragnorok loud as they used to be back in the day - at least the ones I've been to are not. I'll stick with watching concerts on DVD's.

As for blasting music in a car at a redlight -- that's just sounds annoying however good your music might be. I have my own music or more likely an audiobook in my iPod. I don't want it interrupted. I don't mind you if enjoy yours with the windows rolled up, but when some trunk rattling cretin pulls up to a red light with his windows rolled down blasting some supposedly shocking crap so distorted his system clearly can't handle it, and it's freezing winter outside, I can only assume he is suffering from an unfortunate case of testosterone poisoning.

I think the web is a fantastic opportunity to get new music noticed. Look at how quickly word of mouth (or tweet of mouth or whatever) spreads like wildfire now. It cuts out the stultifying middle man of the music industry who would have us listen to Lady Gag or Justin Beaver or some other cookie cutter pop mannequin rather than risk funds on truly creative artists. 

I do still buy CD's, but I admit the main reason is to turn them into proper mp3's that don't cut off abruptly when an artist decides to fade one track into another. This happens with both classical and metal CD's and mp3's and all the other genres I enjoy too. I hate that, and mp3 encoders don't seem to worry about it at all. I also normalize the mp3's as best I can so that they can play at random with more consistency. But as soon as these minor technical issues are overcome I think CD's will be going the way of vinyl. In fact I don't think we will be collecting physical music at all any more, but rather we will collect playlists and the actual music will be stored in a database somewhere that we subscribe to. Change is scary and sometimes sad, but it is inevitable. Creative artists must and will adapt as they always have done. 

(You'd think I was grouchy tonight from the tone of this post, but I'm not. I must just have a little resentment built up for a world in which I can't escape into my own headspace any more because of all the intrusions.)


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I think a classical music fan would buy more original CDs than 20 pop/rock/metal/rap pirates combined.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Rock? Already dead. Sorry you had to find out like this.

Generic boring radio rock and indie jangle bands, on the other hand, are doing just fine.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Rock? Already dead. Sorry you had to find out like this.
> 
> Generic boring radio rock and indie jangle bands, on the other hand, are doing just fine.


I know groups like Nightwish are still touring and such,i can do some covers by them. Only thing is when i tried uploading the song from my digital camera,the file was too large.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

at least from what I read in internet, metal is growing extremely fast with each album released almost each week. commercially perhaps not as much as GN'R or Bon Jovi in the past, but musically they are existed as ever.

something happen to other genres, especially in classical music it will more even fast growing, if my mind tell a right thing. you can find score on net and recorded a indie -classical label. Classical CD sale online is very revolutionary, in about 5 years ago what I can find in local store is just a bunch of "Best of..." Cd.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

jurianbai said:


> at least from what I read in internet, metal is growing extremely fast with each album released almost each week. commercially perhaps not as much as GN'R or Bon Jovi in the past, but musically they are existed as ever.
> 
> something happen to other genres, especially in classical music it will more even fast growing, if my mind tell a right thing. you can find score on net and recorded a indie -classical label. Classical CD sale online is very revolutionary, in about 5 years ago what I can find in local store is just a bunch of "Best of..." Cd.


Yeah,during the 80's many bands were getting Gold records due to them selling many albums. Only thing it seems after Grunge came on the scene something happened to make everyone go away from metal. I still remember the start of Grunge like it was yesterday. I grew up during the 90's so i remember the stuff.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

beethovenian said:


> I think a classical music fan would buy more original CDs than 20 pop/rock/metal/rap pirates combined.


A rather pointless remark that reeks of snobbery. A pirate is a pirate, it's got nothing to do with genres.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

starthrower said:


> A rather pointless remark that reeks of snobbery. A pirate is a pirate, it's got nothing to do with genres.


Nah, classical listeners are old and have more cash to blow then metal listeners.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Rasa said:


> Nah, classical listeners are old and have more cash to blow then metal listeners.


That's an inaccurate assumption.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.walrusresearch.com/images/Aging_Public_Radio_Audience_-_Walrus_Research.pdf

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2007-05-20-cover-generation-wealth_N.htm


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

beethovenian said:


> I think a classical music fan would buy more original CDs than 20 pop/rock/metal/rap pirates combined.


I have to agree with *Beethovenian* I do listen to and even enjoy some music other than classical music, however I find myself wanting to buy classical CDs in a away I just don't with other music. Even with classical music in my opinion being more expensive than other forms of music.

I think classical CDs retain their value in the same way that gold does - gold has never risen in price it is only the value of currency that is used to buy gold that has depreciated - as for "pop" CDs given a year or two after release are on sale on almost every website you can think of for half the price. That's not to say that classical music cannot be had for a good price but overall the effect is less. Even so I don't know why but I've drifted to the classical music side of things more and more as I've gotten older.

I'm going off topic slighty but I think it was *Richard Nixon* who depegged the US dollor from the gold standard in 1971, not trying to start a big political debate but I doubt *America * would be in the financial state it is in now if he had not gotten away with it. He has to be truely one of *America*'s worst presidents off all time either him or *Woodrow Wilson*. :tiphat:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Or Reagan.


----------



## AksharBadBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

i heart out to the bands who are failing because of the torrent nasty business. truly sad state of afairs. bt to be honest lifestyle and consumption is changing and we are slouching out and less active. as a musician myself i would absolutely love it if the torrenting would stop and fans would embrace their favorite musicians moneywise.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Rasa said:


> Nah, classical listeners are old and have more cash to blow then metal listeners.





starthrower said:


> That's an inaccurate assumption.


Hey, starthrower! -- Rasa describes _me _well! Especially the "old" part.


----------

